# For those of you with a python system...



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

I read on this forum that some guy used a python system and busted one of the pipes under his sink because the pressure was too great? 

How likely is that?

Also, the water that comes out of my faucet is a bit on the weak side. Will a python system work despite the weak water pressure? 

Thanks!


----------



## fshfanatic (Aug 7, 2008)

Not veruy likely that a plastic piece and some hose is tougher than pipe.

Yes it will work.


----------



## joycould (Mar 13, 2007)

I have low water pressure and it works alright. I noticed when my water pressure is higher it seems to syphon a little faster.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The worst thing a python system could do is plug up. That would be like turning off the sink water valve. Does that ever cause your sink plumbing to rupture? Of course not. So, neither can a python do that.

What it can do is pull on the sink plumbing. If you attach the python to the valve, then pull it or jerk it as you try to use it, the pulling might damage corroded piping enough to make it fail.


----------



## pb300 (Jun 5, 2008)

I actually had my plumbing leak due to using my python. I had the valve on the python closed and the water on full blast before I refilled the tank. It was like this for a few minutes before I started filling. Walked into my bathroom and stepped in a puddle, but couldn't remember spilling anything. Sure enough, the cabinet under the sink was soaked.

It could have possibly been a lose connection between the valve and the faucet spraying water which leaked down the inside of the faucet and then down below. In any case, I don't use the ball valve on the python anymore.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

like any thing you need to use common sense. Do not leave the water on on with the python closed for very long, it just there to give you enough time to walk over to the sink and stop the water. Say 30 seconds or so and I never have the water on full blast with the python. This is a simple tool so you do not have to use a bucket, a very good idea.


----------



## pb300 (Jun 5, 2008)

Anyway, lesson learned. Its easy enough to stand in my bathroom and watch the tank fill and just shut off the faucet when its done.


----------

